# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Esed Yönetimi Kürt Kartını Oynuyor

## sngl

Türkiye ile sorunlu ve bir o kadarda sıkıntılı ilişkiler sürecine doğru hızla sürüklenen Beşşar Esed, Türkiyeğye karşı PKK kartını oynamaya başladığı bildiriliyor. Esed, uzun yıllardan bu yana kimlikleri dahi olmayan Suriyeğdeki Kürtler konusunda reformlar başlatmış gibi görünerek, Kürtleri kullanma telaşında. Esed, Türkiye, ABD ve Barzaniğye karşı politik bir manevra yaparak Terör örgütünün Suriyeğdeki siyasi uzantısı PYD (Demokratik Birlik Partisi) eli ile ülkenin kuzeyinde özerk bir Kürt yönetimi kurma planları yapıyor. Geçtiğimiz ay danışmanları ile bir araya gelen Esed, Türkiyeğnin Suriyeğye karşı tavrını giderek sertleştirmesi ihtimaline karşı Kürt kartını hangi koşullarda ve nasıl oynayacağını masaya yatırdı. Son aylarda Muhalif Kürt siyasi liderlerin öldürülmesi olaylarının arkasında da Esed PYD işbirliğinin olduğu belirtiliyor 

Esed Artık Yanlız

Baba Hafız Esedğin ölümünün ardından devlet başkanlığı koltuğuna oturan Beşşar Esed, hem Suriye halkını hem dış kamuoyunu bir hayli heyecanlandırmıştı. Geçen 12 yıllık süre içinde bekleneni halkına veremeyen ve siyasi reformları yapmakta geciken, Esad, 2011 yılının mart ayından buyana Suriyeğde baş gösteren olayları kontrol altına almakta baskı ve şiddet yolunu kullanmayı tercih ediyor. Uluslar arası kuruluşlarında tepkisini çeken Esedğe en son darbe Arap Birliğinden geldi. Arap Birliği Suriye ile ilişkilerini askıya aldı. Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu, Suriye rejiminin Humusğdaki katliamlarından dolayı bedel ödeyeceği mesajlarını verdiler.

Esed, Türkiyeğye Karşı Kürt Kartını Oynamaya Başladı

Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğluğnun sert açıklamalarının ardından Esed cephesi de boş durmuyor. Esed ve danışmanları geçtiğimiz ayın son günlerinde danışmanları ile Türkiyeğnin sert tutumuna karşı nasıl hareket edilmeli konusunu masaya yatırdı. Esed ve danışmanları ellerindeki Kürt kartlarını oynamaya hazırlanıyor. Esed ve Danışmanları, PKK terör örgütüne yönelik açık desteğin Türkiyeğyi provoke edeceğini ve Suriyeğye karşı askeri önlemlerin alınmasını meşrulaştıracağı gerekçesi ile terör örgütü ile doğrudan değil, ürgütün Suriyeğdeki uzantısı PYD ile ilişkilerin güçlendirilmesini ve diğer Kürt muhalif grupların PYD eli ile kontrol altında tutulması konusunda anlaştı.

Esed, PYD Lideri İçin Affetti, Mitingler Yapmasını Sağladı

Esed, geçtiğimiz aylarda terör örgütünün siyasi uzantısı PYDğnin mühebbet cezasına çarptırılan lideri Salih Müslümğü afetti. Esedğin affı ile Müslüm Suriye sokaklarında Kürt bölgelerinde düzenlenen mitinglerde boy göstermeye başladı. Müslüm ise, halka Esed rejimini överek, destek olmaları yönünde açıklamalarda bulundu. Suriyeğyi yakından takip eden siyasi gözlemciler, Esedğin niyetinin Kürtlere yönelik reform yapmaktan çok Kürtleri kullanarak, Türkiye, ABD ve Barzaniğye karşı politik tehdit oluşturma çabası olarak görüyorlar. Suriye siyasetinde şimdilerde an çok konuşulan konu ise, Esedğin, PYD kontrolünde özerk Kürt bölgesi oluşturabileceği. Bu noktada Esedğin Türkiye ile ilişkilerini ise Türk kamuoyunda ğUlusalcığ kimliği ile tanınan isimler tarafından şekillendirildiği gözden kaçırılmayacak bir durum. Yani Esed, Türkiyeğye İşçi Partili, ğUlusalcığ danışmanların gözünden bakıyor. Ve Esedğin ulusalcı danışmanları, Suriyeğnin tehlikeli Kürt kartını nasıl oynaması gerektiği konusunda da yönlendiriyorlar.

PYD, Muhalif Cepheden üekildi, Cinayetler Başladı

2011 yılının Ekim ayında, Suriyeğde faaliyet gösteren 11 parti bir araya gelerek ğSuriye Kürt Ulusal Meclisiğni kurdu. Suriyeğnin Kuzeyindeki Kamışlı kentinde kurulan Meclis ğKürt sorununa Suriyeğnin toprak bütünlüğü çerçevesinde çözüm bulunmalı ve Kürtlerin hakları garanti altına alınmalıdırğ açıklamasında bulundu. PYD, Suriye Kürt Ulusal Meclisi çalışmalarından temsil edilme sorununu öne sürerek çekildi.

PYDğnin çekilmesinin hemen ardından, Kürt siyasi liderlerine yönelik tehdit, şiddet ve saldırılarda başladı. PKK ve PYDğnin Basçı ve diktatör Esad yönetimine karşı söylemlerindeki değişikliliklerin ardından PYD Esad yönetimine karşı eleştirel yaklaşan diğer Suriyeli Kürt muhalif gruplar üzerinde baskı kurma sürecini de başlatmış oldu.

Esed Karşıtı Kürt Siyasi Liderler Hedefte

Suriyeğnin Kamışlı kentinde Kürt siyasetçi ve rejim muhalifi Maşaal Temoğya kaldığı bir evde silahlı ve maskeli bir grup tarafından suikast düzenledi. Saldırıda Temo hayatını kaybederken oğlu Marsel Temo ve Avukat Zahide Reşo ağır yaralandı. Polis raporlarına göre, "suikastçıların şam plakalı bir araba kullandıkları" iddia edilirken, Kürt siyasi partileri suikastın arkasında Suriye rejiminin olduğunu ileri sürdüler. Temoğnun ölümünün ardından, gelen istihbarat bilgileri, cinayeti PKKğnın işlediği belirtildi. Temo İstanbul'da ilan edilen Suriye Ulusal Meclisğin Yürütme Konseyiğnde yer alan 29 kişiden biriydi.

Suriyeğnin kuzeyinde Kürtlerin yoğunlukta yaşadığı Kamışlı bölgesindeki en büyük aşiret liderlerinden Abdullah Bedroğda bir suikaste kurban gitti. Bedro rejim karşıtı bir aşiret resisi idi ancak Bedroğnun Terör örgütü ile geçmişten gelen kirli ilişkileri bulunuyordu. Terör elebaşı ücalanğın Suriyeğde olduğu yıllardan kalan mali hesaplar nedeniyle yaşanan sürtüşmeler, PKKğnın Suriyeğde yeniden etkin bir hale gelmesi ile birlikte yeniden başladı. PKK , Abdullah Bedroğnun örgütün mallarını geri vermediği gerekçesi ile öldürdü. ürgüt, Abdullah Bedro ile çocuklarını da öldürdü.

Suriye'deki Kürdistan Yurtseverler Birliği Partisi (KS-KYB) üyesi İbrahim Bıro, Uzlaşma Partisi üyesi Salih Sofi ve Kürt Gençlik Hareketinin öncülerinden Muhammet Yusuf, PKK tarafından yakalanıp sorgulandı. 6 şubat'ta Irak-Suriye sınırındaki Derik ilçesinden Suriye'ye geçmeye çalışırken PKK'lılar tarafından alıkonan Bıro, Sofi ve Yusuf önce Kamışlo'da gözetim altında tutuldular ardından da Muhaberat tarafından şam'a gönderildiler. şamğa teslim edilen siyasilerin akıbeti hakkında halen bir bilgi bulunmuyor.

PYD İçin Barzani Kürt Birliğini Dinamitleyen Adam Oldu

Suriye Kürt Ulusal Meclisi 2012 yılının Ocak ayı sonunda Mesut Barzaniğnin de katılımıyla Erbilğde bir konferans düzenlendi. Terör örgütü,ğErbilğde gerçekleşen ve sadece belli bir kesimi kapsayan, halkın çoğunluğunu kapsamayan konferansın Kürt halkının birliğine karşı bir darbe niteliğinde olup, parçalılığı derinleştiren bir girişim olduğu ve hatta daha ileri giderek Kürt birliğini dinamitleyen bir girişim olduğuğ savunarak, siyasi tavrını Baascı ve diktatör Esedğden yana gösterdi.

Suriye, PKK İlişkisiniİ Açığa Vurmak İstemiyor

Suriye, 1980ğler ve 1990ğlar daki olduğu gibi PKKğya açık bir destek vermek yerine, ilişkileri PYD üzerinden sürdürdürüyor. Suriye, PKK terör örgütüne yönelik açık desteğin Türkiyeğyi provoke edecek, askeri önlemlerin alınmasını meşrulaştıracağını bildiği için şimdilik PKK aracılığı ile sadece mesaj vermeye çalışıyor ancak her şeye rağmen Türkiyeğnin kırmızı çizgilerini zorlamamak için direk destekten ziyade PYD üzerinden ilişkiler sürdürüyor.

Ulusalcı Danışmanlar, Muhalif Subaylar İçin Pazarlık Yaptı

Suriyeli muhalif iki subayın Hatay'daki kamptan kaçırarak şam yönetimine teslim edilmesi üzerine gözler, bu pazarlığın kimler arasında yapıldığına çevrildi. Eski bir MİTğçinin de içinde olduğu bir grubun, Esedğin Ulusalcı danışmanları ile pazarlıklar yaptığı ve yapılan pazarlıklar sonrasında Mustafa Harmuş ile Mustafa Kassum'un Hatay'ın Altınözü ilçesindeki barınma yerinden alınarak, zorla Suriye güvenlik güçlerine teslim ettiği belirtiliyor.

----------

